# Trivia 4/6



## luckytrim (Apr 6, 2019)

trivia 4/6
DID YOU KNOW....
.....How Orville Redenbacher met his end ??
He drowned in his Hot Tub.


1. Fill in the Blank ;
Prior to starring in the film "Wonder Woman" in 2017, Gal  Gadot was 
crowned Miss ______  in 2004 at the age of 18...
2. What 1960's girl group produced the popular hits, "Will You  Still Love Me 
Tomorrow" (1960), and "Soldier Boy" (1962)  ?
3.  Remember the first 'Barbie' ?  How was she dressed  ?
4. Remember the Traveling Wilburys ? First names please  ...
5. What event became known as the Hartford, Connecticut circus  disaster of 
1944?
6. "They're all going to laugh at you." is said by Margaret  White in what 
movie?
  a. - Forrest Gump
  b. - Carrie
  c. - Pinocchio
  d. - Annie
7.  This star of vaudeville, radio, television, and films was  primarily 
known for the characters he created. Which outstanding comic  played San 
Fernando Red (a con artist), Willie Lump-Lump (a drunk), and  Gertrude and 
Heathcliffe (seagulls)?
8. What does the Fujita Scale measure?


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The most humans killed by a single Bengal Tiger; 400 Plus  !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Israel
2. The Shirelles
3. On-piece Zebra Striped Swim Suit
4. George, Jeff, Roy,Tom, Bob
5. tent fire killed 167 people
6. - b
7. Red Skelton
8. Tornado strength


TRUTH !!
During the 1930s, a female Bengal tiger named Champawat killed  over 400
people, making her the most well-known man-eating tiger in  history .


----------

